# Red/Brown Striped Tabby? With Blue colored body?



## blacksheep89 (12 mo ago)

Can anyone please tell me what color this kitten it? My husband and I are in Tunisia and he found a 4-5 week old malnourished, skin and bone kitten crying outside our apartment. We don't know the breed but he's definitely not a typical Tunisian street cat, as they have long noses that are larger almost like a wild cat mix. Anyway, this boy has a smaller and shorter nose, unlike the street cats and has a medium coat, in the photos it doesn't capture his coloring well, but it's the most remarkable color.... His inner most coat is a dark blue, the middle is a lighter blue color and the tips of the hairs on his body are a very red Brown color. He only has Tabby stripes on his face and they are also a red Brown, his stomach is spotted with brown spots. Has anyone seen this color before? There are some Persians mixed with street cats here I've seen in this area... So we think he could be 1/4th Persian...


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello B. It's hard to tell right now, but kittens do change color as they grow, so you may have a better idea when he's a little older. Has he been to the vet for a check-up? They may know more. He's a cutie though, and good job for taking care of him!


----------

